# Good MMA Workouts



## Marvin

Hi all, I thought I'd post some links to MMA workouts here after I saw The R.F. Workout vid
Hope others will add as well
http://www.trainforstrength.com/workouts.shtml


http://www.t-nation.com/

Lots of good strength information on this site!!


----------



## Cruentus

Thanks marvin! I've been looking to spruce up my conditioning workouts, so I'll check those out.


----------

